
Xkcd: Free Speech - sidko
https://xkcd.com/1357/
======
tinalumfoil
Free speech is more than just some amendment to the constitution or some right
Americans are guaranteed. It's a much larger concept about allowing people to
communicate their opinions and ideas without fear of any punishment, not just
legal punishment.

The reason for Freedom of Speech is to prevent people from basing their
publicly held opinions on getting a job, being prosecuted, or anything else.

